

Ask HN: what are the money-making ideas one just can't screw up? - spIrr

What markets from the web 1.0 era are still making money without a need for innovation? For example, forums, shared hosting, are those still generating revenue if you are just starting out?
======
paulhauggis
Buying something at a low value from one market and selling it in another for
a higher value.

